# Alta-Tollhaus



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

I just wanted to get any information about Alta-tollhaus dogs, all the reviews I have seen are great and I have emailed Julie several times and she has been amazing! I love the way her dogs look, and its apparent that she loves the breed and is doing her part to better it. 

Any opinions or advice about this kennel? 

We are looking for a med drive, long coat male. He will be mostly a family companion but will also do some basic work. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

If I was looking for a show line dog I would go to her for one ;-)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Liesje's dog Nikon is from Alta-tollhaus. Great dog!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Julie is a very nice person, and has very good dogs. She has our respect in the breeding community.
Good luck on your puppy!
Robin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Makes me think of chocolate chip cookies every time I see the name. Yum!

(sorry!)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Julie is a great breeder and terrific person. She will help you find the right pup for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been to Julies several times and she has a really nice set up. If I were into showlines I wouldn't hesitate to buy a pup from her. I also train(SchH) with many Alta-Tollhaus dogs from different litters and they are of good temperament and healthy, not to mention gorgeous!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have also heard and read many things about her. She is in deed very nice. Her dogs are incredibly beautiful. Once I get back into looking for another GSD, she is definitely on my list of breeders.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing but great things to say about Julie and her dogs, my boy Gavin is a dream come true.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

They are actually on the top of the list of breeders we will consider with our next puppy in a few years. I have heard nothing but wonderful things and the dogs are GORGEOUS. Good Luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two dogs from Julie and have met all her dogs and seen them work many times or just hanging out. I love Kira, she is my favorite. Julie will give you as much or as little support as you want/need. It's not like you just get your dog, hand over a check, and that's that. Like if you need help entering shows, getting x-rays done, finding trainers, vets, nutrition info, you name it there is support for you and your dog. She has lots of people helping out, her husband is a vet, her daughter is experienced with dogs, and many friends come by to handle puppies and get them socialized.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Good breeder and like what she is producing.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

I chose to go with Julie Mostosky of Alta Tollhaus after reading the raving reviews on this website. I had a negative experience with her and would not recommend this kennel.


----------



## GSDfan4life (Apr 26, 2013)

We just picked up our 8 week old pup yesterday and I can't say enough nice things about Alta-Tollhaus and Julie. This pup was not our first GSD, but he is our first from a reputable breeder. I would highly recommend Julie to anyone who is looking.


----------



## zade (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a female from Julie 6 months ago, I researched many breeders, and although I haven't had the chance to meet her in person, I was very pleased with her knowledge and willingness to help. She shipped my puppy, and I picked it up at a local airport, and so far, this puppy is what I have been looking for and more. I wish my wife would let me get more GSD dogs, but if it was up to me, I'd go back and bring more!I highly recommend her, and her prices for what you get are verrry reasonable!


----------



## NavyLax50 (Jan 4, 2016)

KEJASA- Can you PM me and explain your bad experience. Thank you.


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Julie was helpful and friendly when I was on my search for our first GSD. I ended up going with a local breeder but I did like how she took the time to answer my questions.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Old, old thread. Most of those posting aren't even around anymore


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is it bad to post on an older post?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Bosco14 said:


> Is it bad to post on an older post?


There is some debate on that on this board. I personally don't care, in fact, I think in threads like this one, it's just fine. 

Truthfully I think it's always ok. The way of Internet searching and such, old threads come up in a search, so why not add valuable advice? People searching the Internet still find them, so they are still there. Sorry. Tangent.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on the thread. Old threads where a person asked for help and then hasn't been back to the board in 2 years are sort of a waste of time. Threads like this one, asking about breeders or expanding on a discussion are fine, IMO.


----------

